
OwnTracks: Self-hosted, open source location tracking - StavrosK
http://owntracks.org/
======
mnutt
I just packaged this up as a Sandstorm app, for anyone who wants to demo the
HTTP backend:

[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/cjv3p2a970vrm729x9x0v54k0nff6x...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/cjv3p2a970vrm729x9x0v54k0nff6x6s2xcgwvgpuzhgk56wum5h?experimental=true)

~~~
jsilence
I dont know where to configure the URL in the android app. The description of
the Backend says:

"Step 2: Configure the app

Tap the i icon in the top left and tap "Settings". In the URL field, enter:"

But there is no "i" icon and no Settings tap. There is a menu button and in
the preferences I can choose a mode between public, hosted and private.

I tried to use the supplied URL in the Host setting, but the Owntracks app
complains that the settings are incomplete.

Any help appreciated.

~~~
zeeZ
I see it referenced in the commits [0], so I assume documentation is ahead of
the published version.

[0]
[https://github.com/owntracks/android/commit/29b3604bcf021433...](https://github.com/owntracks/android/commit/29b3604bcf021433ade5a3156c43270c687397a7)

~~~
binarybucks
Indeed. As it says, I'm preparing HTTP mode for Android at the moment.

~~~
jsilence
Looking forward to it. Thank you for your good work!

------
chippy
> private location diary

> you can be sure your data stays secure and private.

By using the Google Maps API you grant Google the rights to your data to use
as they see fit. You cannot have private or secure data if you use the Google
Maps API.

(edits: however, I think if you pay Google for the premium or business access
to the Google Maps API, then Google does not claim their rights to your data)

~~~
binarybucks
Hi,

creator of the Owntracks Android app here. I'm absolutely with you that you
cannot have private and secure location data when using any Google services.

Indeed, Owntracks does use Google Maps and the Google Play Services location
APIs and your location data is likely sent to Google when using the app and
we're very clear that this is the case.

However, when using Android, it's almost impossible to not send any personal
data to Google when using an Android phone (or to Apple if you're using an
iPhone). Hence, we decided to not use any third party location or APIs and for
several reasons:

1) Google likely has your location data anyway because you're using their
operating system 2) I personally would trust my data to Google than any third
party that's not that closely monitored by others. We tried to integrate
Mapbox as Mapping provider for the 0.5.x release until they likewise started
gathering user data. Thus the next version switches back to Google Maps. 3)
The offered location APIs are _much_ easier on the battery life than any third
party solution 4) We develop Owntracks in our spare time and receive no
funding whatsoever. Hence, the time that we can invest into the integration of
other Maps or location providers is very limited.

Besides that, Owntracks does allow you to store your location data on your own
infrastructure. You are free to choose whatever you want with that data and
you're not trusting a third party (besides Google) with your data.

Personally I think that this isn't a perfect solution, but it is as good as it
gets for the majority of smartphones. If that isn't good enough with you
that's fine and I totally understand that. In that case, simply don't use the
app and build something that you can trust entirely. E.g. some people from our
development team are happily tracking their cars with a hardware appliance
that is Owntracks compatible [1]

[1] jpmens.net/2014/06/14/owntracks-in-a-vehicle-choral-greenwich

~~~
chippy
I'd be interested to hear about Mapbox starting to gather user data. Did they
change their terms?

------
cstuder
That's an excellent documentation, in my opinion. Extensive and complete.

As an example: It doesn't just say: 'Can use MQTT.'. Instead it details the
usage of MQTT by the appplication and even how to set up an MQTT service on a
Rasperry Pi.

It details common usage scenarios.

------
vosper
This really is perfect timing - I'm about to embark on a worldwide travel
adventure, and one of the things I want to track is my location.

Does anyone have any experience using OwnTracks?

~~~
vespakoen
Also check my "dwaler" arduino based project
[https://www.koenschmeets.nl/projects/dwaler/](https://www.koenschmeets.nl/projects/dwaler/)

~~~
mcotton
I didn't see a link to the code, do you mind sharing?

~~~
vespakoen
[https://github.com/vespakoen/dwaler](https://github.com/vespakoen/dwaler)

~~~
mcotton
Thanks

------
JetSpiegel
If you don't care about sharing this info with the world, what's the advantage
of this over something like OsmAnd GPX tracking?

------
89vision
Works great with cloudmqtt and [https://home-assistant.io](https://home-
assistant.io) for home automation based on your location.

------
brudgers
The booklet provides a fuller description:
[http://owntracks.org/booklet/](http://owntracks.org/booklet/)

------
h-h
Also see [https://github.com/HenryHoggard/OpenLocate-
Server](https://github.com/HenryHoggard/OpenLocate-Server)
[https://github.com/HenryHoggard/openlocate](https://github.com/HenryHoggard/openlocate)

------
chipperyman573
Doesn't google maps' timeline do this? I suppose OwnTracks isn't google so
it's less likely to be data mined...

[https://www.google.com/maps/timeline](https://www.google.com/maps/timeline)

~~~
conradev
I believe that's the entire reason this product was built:

> OwnTracks is open-source and uses open protocols for communication so you
> can be sure your data stays secure and private.

I think OwnTracks was named because you "own" all of the data.

~~~
xnyhps
Except for displaying your location on Google Maps and using Google's APIs to
do reverse geocoding...

Their definition of "private" doesn't seem to include "private from Google".

------
alainchabat
I really like your forum theme. Do you use discourse? is the theme open
source? Thank you!

[https://community.owntracks.org](https://community.owntracks.org)

~~~
nostalgiac
Looks like [https://nodebb.org/](https://nodebb.org/)

------
ekianjo
Are there any command line tools for GPS tracking on laptops (for example if
you are connected to a GPS via bluetooth) ?

~~~
StavrosK
It's trivial (~2 lines) to write a script that will get your location every
minute and HTTP POST it to the OwnTracks recorder, if I'm understanding the
docs correctly.

------
nagarjun
I've been looking to move away from Swarm for a while. OwnTracks might just be
the perfect solution.

------
nickysielicki
See also, [http://www.aprs.org](http://www.aprs.org)

~~~
vosper
I don't see how these are related?

~~~
jjoonathan
It's a position reporting/tracking system from the 80s (but still going
strong) that uses amateur radio repeaters instead of the internet. On one hand
it doesn't have the privacy controls that you get with owntracks. On the other
it doesn't require an internet connection and would survive the zombie
apocalypse.

~~~
traviscj
As a fairly frequent (at least formerly) APRS user and extra-class licensed
radio amateur (W9TCJ), ehh, maybe. Pretty easy to find yourself in a 140-MHz-
dead-zone.

------
guruz
I was thinking if you use that kind of name, maybe it could also be an app for
ownCloud :-)

------
Jack5500
Looks interesting, but is there something like this for fitness tracking?

